# FCS Seminar



## Cthulhu (Feb 9, 2002)

Today (2/9) the FCS guros I train with held a free FMA seminar in Brevard County, hosted by Kay and Marcus of Key Martial Arts Supply.

Since they are pretty much the only two teaching FMA publicly in this area, not many of the local martial artists are very familiar with the FMA.  Thus, turnout wasn't as great as they would have hoped, but we did have a total of 12 participants, which fluctuated between the two sessions.

The first session started with basic angles (1-5) and introduction to female triangle footwork.  The different ranges and their aspects were also covered.  From there, it progressed to single stick work on the basic angles and basic single stick drills, sinawalli, crossada, and ended with an intro to sumbrada.

After the hour lunch break, and the departure and arrival of various participants, session two began, covering bladework and empty hand drills. Target areas were covered, as well as striking methods, mostly from Sayoc Kali.  Hubud was then taught, with blades, which led to instruction in two basic knife disarms.  Empty-hand hubud was then covered, followed by instruction in gunting and destructions.  The seminar ended with a short demo on espada y daga work by the two guros, as well as some trapping demos.

For the vast majority of the participants, this was their first exposure to FMA, and they all loved it!  The relatively low turnout allowed the seminar to be more instructional and less demonstrational, which allowed the participants to really experience the FMA, and how they differ from their chosen arts.  There were representatives from Okinawan karate, Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do, Jujutsu, and Aikido, and all benefitted tremendously from the seminar.

In short, great seminar, great fun!  If any of you have the opportunity to attend an FCS seminar, by all means, do so.

Cthulhu


----------

